# Vasectomy-Need difference



## sureshb (Aug 2, 2013)

Need difference between CPT code for the Vasectomy 55250 and the vasectomy ligation 55450.


----------



## TWinsor (Aug 5, 2013)

sureshb said:


> Need difference between CPT code for the Vasectomy 55250 and the vasectomy ligation 55450.



The 55250 is an open procedure, 55450 is percutaneous.

HTH! 

Terri


----------

